

How To Process Incoming SMS Messages In Your Web App [video] - crabasa
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/04/get-started-with-twilio-sms-receiving-incoming-sms-quickstart.html

======
mumphster
Twilio is pretty great. I used it for <https://github.com/Ell/catfacts> and it
was super easy to setup and get going. Had to take the site down due to lack
of funds but processing SMS messages and sending them was a breeze.

[https://github.com/Ell/catfacts/blob/master/catfacts/apps/fa...](https://github.com/Ell/catfacts/blob/master/catfacts/apps/facts/views.py)
the twilio part of the project.

~~~
jonmarkgo
That's awesome, did you see the blog post tutorial for a very similar project?
[http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/03/doers-in-action-behind-
th...](http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/03/doers-in-action-behind-the-scenes-
of-cat-facts-sms-app.html)

~~~
mumphster
I did not but thats pretty neat. Twilio api is really fun and I had a lot of
fun using it in my django app, good to see other python project code using it
too

------
chwolfe
Using twilio, we implemented SMS package delivery confirmation (via UPS) and
our customers love it.

------
shakes
So easy even my grandma could do it.

~~~
jonmarkgo
That should be our new tag line :)

------
th0ma5
This is a feature that could be done with Twitter too, yes?

